# My 3 tanks !



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

**EDIT* My 3 tanks ! NEW PICS !*

* EDIT * -- look down, pics are now posted


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I cant see them... or is it just me?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok here we are !

*2.5 Gallon (soon to be) Puffer Tank*









*10 Gallon Community Tank*









*40 Gallon (soon to be) African Cichlid Tank*


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Much better! Neat looking tanks!


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i am wanting to get some demasoni, do you think ill have enough hiding room in the 40gallon once i add a pvc pipe that is like a T-shape, one long piece with a smaller piece comming out of the middle with an opening ? anything else to add ?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Coming along good Bsmith! yea should be cool, lace rock also works wonders


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea thats what is in the back, it looks bad in the pic but there are 6 pieces making two caves with some outlets and tunnel like things, i want to get more, just waiting till i can find some good rock


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great! theres no water in them? i saw the water in the 10g


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea im moving, so im waiting to fill it up ! right now i just set it up, getting the disign part over with


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Try filling it with dehydrated water to give it a test run. LOL


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

Do we like "new set-up" or "setup 2"
"setup 2" has another driftwood piece and moved the coconut cave to the right.

*NEW SET-UP*









*CLOSE-UP*









*SET-UP 2*


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

i like the one with the cave


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im with scuba kid. One thing I usually do is bury the slate into the gravel so it looks like the driftwood is sitting on the gravel not slate. Another thing is if the rocks are not secure you may want to use aquarium silicone to "glue" them together to keep them from falling on fish once you have it set up.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey guys, they both have a cave ! one has it one the right and one has it on the left, the pic in the middle is just a closeup of the first option,
also fish_doc, i am still adding things to the tank, i bought another bag of rocks to put over to make it look pretty and together, i just put it all in to look at the layout before i go making it all nice. 
but thanks for the comments, any more will be great !


----------



## Guppy123 (Jul 24, 2005)

What kind of glue did u use for the wood and rocks?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I like both the setups


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Either one looks great IMO. I hope you post more pics along the way!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Very nice it will be nice to see some pics when u got it all going with fish in, good luck m8.

- Jonno


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i am going to start cycling my tank tommorrow ! ! ! !
pics will come then..


----------

